# Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D



## Toffi (10. Aug. 2008)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich klicke mich nun schon seit Tagen durch eure tollen Seiten und dachte mir, jetzt wird es Zeit, dass ich auchmal Laut gebe und mich vorstelle:smoki 

Ich bin Sandra und ich bin leider keine stolze Besitzerin eines Schmuckstückes wie ihr sie habt 
Was will ich dann hier, denkt ihr euch?

Aaaalso: Seit (wie ich finde undendlich langer Zeit) krausen in unserem Garten Gartenlandschaftsbauer herum. Alles wird neu und anders und toll und super.
*freu*
Da wir einen Garten mit Gefälle haben, habe ich immer von einen Bachlauf geträumt. Der GaLa fand das irgendwie suboptimal.
Ergebnis: Wir haben nen "Rapunzelturm", wie wir ihn teils liebevoll, teils gefrustet nennen:
Ihr müsst euch das so vorstellen: "Türmchen" am Hang, ca 1,20 hoch. Oben drin ein (schlecht gemachtes) Becken, mit Teichfolie ausgelegt. Daraus schaut ein (häääsliches) Brett, dass als Sprungschanze für den Wasserfall dient. Das fallende Wasser landet dann unten wieder in einem kleinen, flachen Becken.
Jetzt haben die GaLas Betriebsurlaub, lassen mich af dem Teil hocken, und ich, ich mach mir Gedanken. Was mir halt so alles nicht gefällt, was man wie pimpen kann.
Und ich frage mich, ob der GaLa wirklich Ahnung hat von dem, was er da tat / tut.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mit diesen Dingen bei euch richtig bin, ich hab nur so viele nette Beiträge gelesen, schon so viele Infos herausziehen können... da dachte ich halt, ich stelle mich mal vor  

Wenn ihr mögt, kann ich gerne Bilder einstellen und wir nutzen die GaLa-Ferien für Impressionen nserer Art.  

Liebe Grüße aus Hattingen,

Sandra


----------



## Marlowe (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Moin Sandra!

Erstmal herzliche Grüße von der Nordsee zu Dir nach Norditalien!


Laß`Dir nichts gefallen, ein Teich muss her. Ehrlich, mein Teich dient
als Anti-Frust-Helfer und hat mich sicherlich schon vor mancher schlimmen
Stunde bewahrt.
Die Erholung kommt beim Betrachten des Teichs unmerklich und langsam,
aber sie kommt!

Deshalb: Viel Erfolg beim zukünftigen Teichbau!

Herzlichst,

Marlowe


----------



## karsten. (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Hallo
vielleicht ist Dein Gala Bauer ein Grüner ...... 

nun 
ich bin kein Grüner 

aber Bachlauf 
nur so 
wär für mich auch wie ......... 

Elektrokamin  

wenn man den Bach des Plätschern wegen die ganze Zeit laufen ließe 
bliebe (vielleicht) so ein bisschen schlechtes Gewissen wegen der verschwendeten Elektroenergie
die Bachläufe mit erneuerbaren Energien stecken noch in den Kinderschuhen   

ohne einen großen Wasserspeicher würde sich auch kein Biotop entwickeln
also doch Teich !
oder ein rein formales technisches Wasserspiel 
das man nur anschaltet 
wenn Gäste kommen oder  
der Nachbar guckt  

vielleicht lässt sich für Rapunzel noch irgend etwas tun
bis Dein Gärtner wieder da ist  

zeig doch mal

schöne Woche


----------



## Toffi (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

*hehe*
Ob der GaLa ein Grüner ist, ist mir nicht bekannt 
Ich versuche mal meinGlück und schau mal, ob ich hier Fotos hochgeladen kriege, drückt mir die Daumen. Dann erhaltet ihr einen kleinen Rapunzelturm-Flash 
Ich mag es halt, wenn es plätschert, bitte verzeiht :-(
Die Becken, die der GaLa eingeplant hat, sind in meinen laienhaften Augen eher ein Witz, Miniteich hin oder her. Das untere Becken beispielsweise, das hat eine max. Tiefe von ca. 25cm, die Maße an sich...hm... mögen geschätzte 120x140cm sein. Das obere Becken ist zwar tiefer angelegt, aber aufgrund des höchst spektakulären Brettes steht vielleicht Wasser in Höhe von 5cm drinnen. Das Brett ist einfach zu tief für das becken angebracht, nämlich kurz über dem Boden. Hatte letztens die Idee, ob man nicht eine Art "Staumauer" vor das Brett bauen kann, sodass das obere becken voll laufen kann und dann erst Wasser über die "Stauamer schwappt, um abzulaufen, *achselzuck* Wenn das gelingt, kann das becken oben vielleicht sogar eine sagenhafte Tiefe von 30cm erreichen ;-)
Na ja, schaut selbst, ich werde mich bemühen, eichmit Fotos zu beglücken - in der Hoffnung, dass ihr nicht die Händ über dem Kopf zusammenschlagt *bet*

Einen nächtlichen Hattinger (übrigens in NRW;-) )Gruß sendet
Sandra


----------



## Toffi (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

*testtest*
Versuch eines Bilderuploads
...
Scheint mir zu gelingen.
Ihr seht hier den Rapunzelturm im Rohbau.
Bitte sagt mir nicht, dass Hopfen und Malz verloren sind.
:beeten


----------



## katja (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

guten morgen sandra!

:willkommen noch im forum 


was heißt "im rohbau"? wie soll er denn mal fertig aussehen?

und mach doch mal noch ein foto, wo man mehr vom gesamten drumrum sieht, ja?  


ob hopfen und malz verloren ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber gefallen tuts mir bis jetzt noch nicht so arg....


----------



## andreas w. (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

hallo sandra, ich sehe da auf jeden fall land für dich.

wenn sich dein gala-bauer etwas anstrengt und am unteren bildrand noch etwas platz ist, kannst du deinen bachlauf mit mehreren überläufen/wasserfällen bauen. sollte halt nach bedarf etwas konstruktiv aufgefüllt werden.

ich würde die "zwischenbecken" quer zu der natürlichen schräge (von links nach rechts und umgekehrt) verlaufen lassen. hat den vorteil, es ist nicht so viel wasserverlust durch die reduzierte höhe des wasserfalles. mit den wirklich hübschen natursteinen kannst du das letzte becken etwas aufmauern und dadurch den wasserspiegel erhöhen.

ist alles natürlich eine frage des vorhandenen platzes, aber ich denke wenn dein gala-bauer gut ist und sich ins zeug legt, kannst du da richtig was draus machen.

mach deinem handwerker ein paar vorschläge und sag ihm auf jeden fall, waws du willst. viel spass und viel glück, ich bleib mal aus neugier am ball.


----------



## Plätscher (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Hallo, Sandra,

3 Sachen fallen mir auf. 

1. ist die Mauer in Trockenbauweise erstellt?, dann wird sie nicht lange halten da zuviele Kreuzfugen. Die Fugen müssen versetzt sein um die nötige Stabilität zu erhalten.

2. Bei der Fallhöhe wird der Wasserfall so laut das du ihn die meiste Zeit ausgeschaltet läßt, besser wäre es das Wasser über die Steine rinnen zu lassen ist leiser und sieht besser aus.

3.Wie schon richtig von dir erkannt, ist der obere Überlauf falsch konstruiert, er muß an der Oberkante des oberen Beckens angebracht sein.
Wenn das untere Becken nicht nur Wasserspeicher sondern auch bepflanzt werden soll würde ich es tiefer und etwas größer bauen.

Den Vorschlag von Andreas das Wasser über mehrere Becken laufen zu lassen finde ich gut. Die Steine sind schön und bestimmt auch teuer da sollte man sich etwas Zeit beim design geben um etwas schönes für euch zu erreichen. (keine Kompromisse).


----------



## Toffi (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Hallo Plätscher.
1) Ja, die Mauer ist in Trockenbauweise gebaut. Der GaLa meint, das müsse so sein. Wir haben das angesprochen, weniger aus technischen, sondern eher aus ästhetischen Gründen heraus. Hinter der Mauer, das sei erwähnt, befinden sich noch diese schicken Pflanzringe, die einen Großteil des Druckes abfangen werden.
2). Auch das haben wir angesprochen. Ich hätte soooo gerne auf dieses furchtbare Brett versichtet und das Wasser an der Mauer herunter laufen gelassen. Aussagen des GaLas: Die Mauer ist relativ hoch, sodass die 10% Gefälle kontraproduktiv sind für den Wasserlauf und das den Wasserverbrauch immens in die Höhe treiben würde, weil die Steine das Wasser aufnehmen.
Hast du eine Idee, wie man das optimieren kann?
3) Hm... Das erfordert eine Erklärung des Ursprungsgedankens: Unser Wunsch war es, einen pflegeleichten und dennoch besonderen Garten zu erhalten. Über Teiche haben wir uns vorher nie Gedanken gemacht, immer aus dem Grund: Ist viel Arbeit, wir sind faul. Jetzt haben wir so ein unschönes Zwischending zwischen Wasserspiel und Miniteich. Sind also dazu gekommen wie eine Jungfrau zum Kinde  Und nun beginne ich, mich hier einzulesen. Ich stelle fest: Das scheint alles viel Spaß zu machen. Ich lese in vielen eurer Zeilen Begeisterung. Und ich habe mittlerweile aufkeimende Freude in mir entdeckt, mich mit dieser "Wissenschaft für sich" auseinander zu setzen
Ob und wie das Ganze nun umgesetzt wird, ist jetzt irgendwie nicht mehr abhängig von dem Ursprungswunsch eines Wasserspiels, sondern, das muss man ehrlich sagen, auch davon, was der GaLa uns zaubern kann, was nicht die Kosten sprengt. Der Ganze Garten wurde gepimpt, das war (und ist noch) sauteuer  Haben das letztens mal gemeinsam besprochen. Für 500 Ocken stellen wir uns nicht an...Aber man weiß ja nicht...

Keine Kompromisse, da hast du recht. Ich WILLWILLWILL, dass es schön wird.
Der GaLa ist aber auch nicht einfach als Mensch. Wenn man bei dem zu viel will, wirft der die Flinte ins Korn.
:-(
Wasserspeicher und Becken: D.H., du meinst, unten kann man nix raus zaubern, wie es jetzt ist?

@Andreas:
Ich habe nicht ganz genau verstanden, was du meintest. Klingt vielversprechend, das Wasser über mehrere becken laufen zu lassen.
Aber ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen. Gibt es hier irgendwoe ein Bild, das es mir erklärt?
Und: Muss dafür der ganze Turm abgerissen werden? Dann ist es raus, nehme ich an  

Ich habe hier noch ein paar Fotos auf dem PC, die ich euch gern hoch lade.

Ach, ihr Lieben...
ich muss sagen, das ganze Drama drückt mir auf die Seele


----------



## Annett (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Hallo Sandra,

auch von mir noch "Willkommen bei uns im Forum".  

Mit Zwischen-Becken meint Andreas wahrs. sowas da: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2504
Das sind Staustufen, durch die das Wasser relativ ruhig oder auch mal heftiger (je nach Pumpe und Breite der Überläufe) in die Tiefe fällt. 

Wieviel Platz ist denn direkt vor der Mauer? Wie Katja schon sagte: Mach doch bitte mal ein Gesamtbild. 

Probleme würde ich sehen, wenn man das Wasser wirklich direkt auf den vielen Steinen runterrinnen lassen wollte. Die Verdunstung wäre enorm.... Algen würden die schönen Steine beizeiten grün bedecken.
Die Anlage braucht so oder so Pflanzen, sonst habt Ihr ganz schnell und auf ewig grünes Wasser. 
Oder Ihr nehmt gleich Chlor.


----------



## Toffi (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Well, anbei wie gewünscht die Fotos.

Die Idee mit dem Zwischenstufen ist gut, ich glaube, sie ist aber nicht mehr realisierbar, oder? 
Habt ihr vielleicht heldenhafte Ideen als alternative für das Brett? Der GaLa will übrigens, damit der Turm aufgelockerter aussieht, Steingartenpflanzen in die ein oder andere Ritze setzen. Das gefällt mir ganz gut.

Nenenenene...Chlor finde ich suboptimal. 
Jetzt, da ihr den ganzen Garten kennt... bin ich gespannt, total gespannt, auf eure Gedanken.
Und Pflanzvorschläge.
Undundund :-D


----------



## Toffi (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Mist, ein falsches Bild ausgewählt, da doppelt.

Hier nochmal das Gartengesamtbild


----------



## Plätscher (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Tja, schade wenn hinter den Steinen keine Folie ist dann versickert viel Wasser wenn es daran herunter laufen würde.

Ich hätte da noch eine Idee. Wenn ihr das untere Becken vielleicht noch 3 od. 4 Steinreihen höher baut dann könntet ihr einen schönen Granitfindling hinein setzen andem das Wasser von der Rinne ins Becken läuft. 

Die 2. mit Gras eingesähte Ebene bietet sich doch geradezu als Hochteich an. (Die Trockenmauer müßte dann verstärkt werden).Also Gras und Erde raus, Folie rein. Das Wasser läuft dann aus dem höchsten Becken ins dann erhöhte Auffangbecken und von dem in den Hochteich.

Ansonsten klasse Anlage, gefällt mir, gerade mit den Palmen. Um den mediterranen Eindruck zu verstärken könntet ihr die Holzwand mit einer __ Trompetenblume (Campsis radicans) beranken lassen.


----------



## katja (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

na das sieht doch schon mal gaaanz anders aus! 

gefällt mir gut, hat so was mediterranes 

allerdings bin ich mit dem "steinhaufen" immer noch nicht so ganz glücklich, irgendwie sieht das aus, als wenn es ein laie gemacht hätte 

aber stimmt schon, wenn da überall schöne steingartenbüschel rauswachsen sieht das bestimmt viiel schöner aus!

ne alternative für das "brett" fällt mir im moment auch nicht ein   aber da müsste sich doch was stimmigeres finden  

ich denke nämlich auch, dass das ein wahnsinnsgeplätschere gibt, dass dir recht schnell auf den nerv geht....vom wasserverlust durch rumspritzen ganz zu schweigen!

aber ohne chlor, hat annett ja schon gesagt, wirds recht schnell ne grüne brühe werden....:?


----------



## Toffi (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich freu mich über die vielen Gedanken und Ideen, die ihr habt! 
Toll!
Und ich freu mich auch darüber zu lesen, dass ihr es ähnlich seht wie ich: Toller Garten, aber der Rapunzelturm ist (noch?) ein "Griff ins Klo". 

Zu euren Ideen:
@Plätscher: Dürfte es nicht ein Leichteres sein, die Folie hinter den Steinen hochzuziehen? Für nen GaLa? oder vertu ich mich?

Die Sache mit dem Stein haben wir in puristischer Form gerade vorliegen: Da liegt ein großer, übrig gebliebener Naturstein aus der Mauer mittendrin. Sieht suboptimal aus, weil es aussieht, als wäre der Stein da so ...na, sieht eben deplaziert aus. Aber du hast schon Recht: ein geeigneter Stein rein, das würde das Geräusch minimieren. Vielleicht kann man den gedanken irgendwie aufgreifen und ausbauen....*nachdenk*

Wir haben im Moment, wie ihr vielleicht erkennen könnt, unten eine kleine Fontäne eingebaut. Ich finde zwar,  dass sie das Gesamtbild verschlechtert, aber wir drehen die abends auf, damit der Wasserklang angenehmer wird un dennoch Wasser zirkuliert.:? 

Allerdings: Höher bauen, ich glaube, das gefällt mir nicht.
Und ich möchte auch gerne die Wiese erhalten haben. Grund: Wir grob erkennbar ist, liegt Haus und Garten in leichter Hanglage. Da oben, die Wiesenfläche, das ist wie ein Sonnendeck mit herrlichem Ausblick.

Die Idee mit dem Geranke am Holz finde ich super, zwischen den Steien ist auch noch ein wenig Erde, dankbare Pflanzen können dort Fuß fassen. 

LG
Sandra


----------



## Plätscher (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*



			
				Toffi schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich möchte auch gerne die Wiese erhalten haben. Grund: Wir grob erkennbar ist, liegt Haus und Garten in leichter Hanglage. Da oben, die Wiesenfläche, das ist wie ein Sonnendeck mit herrlichem Ausblick.



Alles klar, gute Sitzplätze sind mit das wichtigste im Garten.

Das obere Becken, könnt ihr es eigentlich einsehen oder schaut ihr nur auf die Steine. Wenn nein dann hat es eigentlich keine Funktion und man könnte eure Rapunzelwand zurücksetzen auf die Linie der Hangsicherung. Dadurch bekommt ihr unten etwas mehr Platz für das Wasserbecken und somit auch für Wasserpflanzen (auf jedenfall vertiefen mind. 50-60cm), dann kann es auch mit der Wasserqualität klappen.


----------



## Toffi (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Hi Jürgen,

danke für's viele Mitdenken und für's Verständnis.
Weil: Mich lässt das ganze auch net mehr los 
Ich hoffe, ich komme mit dir und euch gemeinsam zu einer tollen Lösung.
Denn die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 
Das Zurücksetzen der Mauer geht nicht, weil die Steine hässliche Pflanzringe abdecken, die den Hang stützen.
Ich wollte an der Stelle ursprünglich einen Bachlauf, also ähnlich dem, was ihr mir hier im Forum mit "Zwischenstufen" schonmal vorgeschlagen habt, ich dachte, die GaLas nehmen die Form der Pflanzkübel an, weil die in Ebenen angelegt waren. taten sie aber nicht und knallten mir die Rapunzelmauer da hin.
Ich ging daraufhin auf die Barrikaden, weshalb die Idee kam, oben ein kleines Becken reinzumachen, von da aus Wasser über einen Wasserfall nach unten laufen zu lassen in ein unteres Becken, um dann die Mauerwand mit Steingartenpflanzen zu pimpen.
Damit hatte er mich etwas beruhigt, weil so eine sinnlose Mauer als Stilelement, das geht irgendwie gar nicht.
Du hast schon recht, das obere Becken ist nicht wirklich einsehbar. Damit ist das auch ein"Griff ins Klo", was die Umsetzung angeht. Man könnte das obere Becken sicher wieder dicht machen - aber hm... man könnte vielleicht das Wasser ohne Becken da hin leiten und oben Flowers reinsetzen?
Aber.. warum dann keine Wasserpflanzen?
*grübel*

Das untere Becken:
Drama, Drama. Also meint ihr, die Tiefe von 25-30cm ist totaler *sorry* bullshit in der Planung, weil das Becken a) zu groß für ein schnödes Wasserspiel und somit immer nur vergrünt und b) zu flach für eine Miniteichanlage, weil nix wächst?

Hat noch irgendjemand von euch einen Wasserfall und das anders gelöst als mit einem solchen Brett?
Es muss doch etwas Schöneres geben...

*dummausderwäscheguck*

So langsam leck ich hier Blut


----------



## Dodi (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Hallo Sandra!

:willkommen hier bei den Teich-:crazy ! 

Meine ehrliche Meinung über den sog. Rapunzelturm:
:shock - sieht echt aus, als wenn Kinder das Spiel mit dem *Steineübereinanderstapeln* gespielt hätten.
Dass das ein Fachmann gemacht haben soll, kann ich fast nicht glauben. 
Das Brettchen wirkt total deplaziert, da wäre wahrscheinlich ein einfaches Rohr besser. Evtl. ließe sich dort noch ein größerer Stein oder auch eine fertige Bachlaufschale  einbauen, über den das Wasser fließt.

Ich hätte Angst, dass die Mauern einstürzen, da die Steine zum Großteil ohne Verband einfach übereinander gelegt wurden. Es ist eigentlich auch unüblich, fast nur gleich große Steine direkt übereinander zu legen. Zur Veranschaulichung empfehle ich Dir mal einen Blick auf diese Seite (klick). Sind die Steine denn wenigstens konisch, d. h. etwas schräg zum Hang hin verlegt worden?

Meinen kleinen "Wasserfall" marke Eigenbau kann man natürlich nicht mit dem vergleichen, was Du da nun hast. Er besteht aus Feldsteinen (alle selbst gesammelt  ), der "Einlaufstein" ist ein riesiger Granitstein, der das Wasser schön überlaufen lässt. Der Fall kann mittels Zugschieber in der Stärke reguliert werden.

Hier mal einige Fotos, die ersten beiden zeigen die Becken vor und hinter dem Fall beim Bau:
   

Hier nun kurz nach der Fertigstellung der Wasserfall mit stark eingestelltem Fall (Achtung: hohe Verdunstung, läuft momentan nur sehr gering).
 

Mal ehrlich: wenn Dir nicht gefällt, was Dir der GaLa-Bauer gebaut hat, soll er es nach Deinen Wünschen ändern. Schließlich zahlst Du einen Haufen Geld dafür! Ich wäre damit jedenfalls nicht zufrieden und würde auf Nachbesserung drängen.

Ich hoffe, Du fühlst Dich nicht persönlich angegriffen mit dem, was ich hier geschrieben habe. 
Aber Du hattest ja um ehrliche Meinungen gebeten und bist ja selbst nicht zufrieden mit der "Leistung" des GaLa-Bauers.


----------



## andreas w. (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

hi sandra, meine idee war so ähnlich, wie in den links von annett. das wasser müsste nur, durch die steile wand, mehr im zick-zack die seite wechseln. 
ich weiss nicht, ob das hier jemand ausser dir  lesen kann, bin schonmal gewarnt worden. meine emil adresse ins forum zu schreiben.
wenn´s keiner lesen kann, können wir mal adressen austauschen, vielleicht kann ich dir mal eine skizze mailen, wie ich mir das ganze vorstelle.
zu eurem "bachlauf" aus den natursteinen, wenn ihr die steine in mörtel, in eine rinne aus folie mauert, sodass kein wasser untendurch kann? wenn die steine und der mörtel gesättigt sind, saugt nichts mehr. so habe ich meinen bachlauf auch gestaltet.
kannst dich ja mal melden, in diesem sinne.

ich korrigiere mich: natürlich kann man es lesen - ich machs eben auch. ansonsten schick mir mal ´ne persönliche, dann kriegen wir das.


----------



## Toffi (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Hi Dodi,

dein Wasserfall gefällt mir sehr gut *denhutzieh*

Und: Wer um eine ehrliche Meinung bittet, der sollte damit leben können, eine solche zu erhalten.
Genau deshalb bin ich hier.
D.h. - nein, nicht ganz. Ich bin hier, um vielleicht mit eurer Hilfe an Ideen zu kommen, die weder der GaLa noch ich haben.
Der Rest des Gartens ist so entstanden, dass wir unsere Ideen eingebracht haben, der GaLa manchmal doof guckte, uns dann sagte, was machbar wäre und was nicht und wir jetzt alle mit dem rest des Gartens sehr zufrieden sind.
Es gab ordentlich Zickereien - v.a. von Seiten des GaLas, weil wir ihn nicht einfach haben werken lassen und ihn immer wieder in unsere Richtung geschubst haben, das war kein Picknick...

Eigentlich ist es ganz gut, dass der Typ nun gerade Betriebsurlaub hat, so kann ich mühevoll herausfinden, was ich will und was nicht.
Und wenn er dann kommt, kann er es umsetzen - hoffentlich. Und wenn er die Flinte dann ins Korn wirft, dann soll er eben.

Ich finde das mit den gerade ausgerichteten Steinen nicht so schlimm, wenn da Blümkes zwischen kommen.
Das sind Natursteine, die natürlich nicht gerade sind. Auch der Bau an sich erfolgte im vorgeschriebenen Winkel.

Ich habe wenig Lust, ihm zu sagen: Reiß alles ab, sie zu!
Die Frage ist: Was kann man aus den jetzigen Gegebenheiten bestmöglich rausholen???


----------



## Toffi (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Hi Andreas, hat das mit der PN geklappt?

Ich frach ma lieba


----------



## Annett (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Hallo Sandra,

wie stabil ist das Erdreich, was sich hinter dieser Konstruktion aus Pflanzkübeln und vorgeschichteten Steinen versteckt?
Ist es stark rutschgefährdet = lockeres Erdreich oder eher stabil?
Evtl. kann man es auch stufenförmig abfangen und hätte damit schon die halbe Unterkonstruktion für den stufigen Wasserlauf.

Bei Jochen (der Wasserfall im Link weiter vorn) ist es auch verdammt steil und ich hab den Wasserfall in live sehen dürfen - einfach traumhaft. 
Ich denke schon, dass Du bei Dir zumindest teilweise diese Möglichkeit hättest und sie bei Gefallen auch nutzen solltest.
Wenn ich weiß, was ich hätte haben können "wenn", würde ich mich vermutlich ewig über den Kompromis ärgern.  

Allerdings braucht so ein breiterer Wasserlauf auch ein größeres "Auffangbecken" = Teich, damit man eben nicht jeden Tag nachfüllen muss und das Wasser auf natürliche Weise, also durch Pflanzen klar bleibt. 
Vielleicht doch ein Stück der weiter oben liegenden Wiese opfern? Oder noch ein paar weitere Kaskaden bis auf die untere Wiese und dort in einem Teich enden lassen?
Ich kann schlecht einschätzen, wieviel Platz noch hinter dem Fotografen ist und wie Ihr gedenkt, Euren Garten zu nutzen.
Deshalb: Träume erstmal, was Du möchtest. Die Abstriche bei der Durchführbarkeit kannst Du hinterher immer noch machen, wenn wir, die Gegebenheiten oder die Geldbörse sagt "geht nicht".

Weil Du weiter vorn noch nach einer besseren Möglichkeit, als dem Brett gefragt hast. Wie wäre ein ausgehöhlter Bambusstängel (gibts auch in ordentlich dick) oder ein gebogenes Edelstahlteil? Grob skizziert in der Form: \__/ (Sicht von vorn/hinten)


----------



## Toffi (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Nabend,

zum Erdreich dahinter:
Unser Haus (DHH) ist jetzt ca 10 Jahre alt. Der Vorbesitzer hat mit der Bauleitung richtig dicke Bohlen in die Erde hauen müssen, um den Hang dahinter zu stützen. Als wir anfingen, unseren Garten zu pimpen, hatten wir das Bauordnungsamt plötzlich hier stehen, weil Gott sei Dank unser Gala angefragt hat, ob es irgendwas zu beachten gäbe. :beeten Dabei kam eben raus, dass der Garten, so, wie er ursprünglich gestaltet war, aus statischen Gründen so gemacht war. Die Pflanzkübel, die noch hinter dem Türmchen sind, sind welche, die bleiben müssten, da geht nicht mehr viel.
Vor der Umbauaktion hatten wir einen zweigeteilten Garten, die zweite Wiesenfläche war auf einer Höhe von 120cm, was damals so sein musste. (4 Reihen Pflanzringe übereinander - ganz schick, sag ich euch :__ nase ) Nun hat sich die Erde verdichtet, wir konnten von der oberen Ebene Erde abnehmen, sodass die zweite Ebene nun nur noch 90cm hoch liegt. Aber:
Hinter dem Turm beginnt die Pflanzkübelreihe direkt nah am Haus, ich schau mal, ob ich ein Foto finden kann.
Wir sollten also den Gedanken streichen, da was wegzunehmen.

Ich hänge noch bei eurem Vorschlag, das untere Becken tiefer zu machen, um es anständig bepflanzen zu können.
Denn dann schlagen wir mehrere __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe:
Wenn wir eine Uferzone mit einplanen, dann prasselt das Wasser aus dem Wasserfall nicht auf tiefes Wasser.
Ich kann Pflanzen pflanzen und es hübschen.
*händereib*
Kann ich dann vielleicht sogar zwei kleine Fischlis reintun?

Das Brett-Problem:
Da finde ich die Sache mit dem großen Stein wirklich toll.
Ich weiß nur nicht, wie das bei uns aussieht... da unsere Mauer nicht im 90Grad Winkel steht - Trockenbauweise halt - muss der große Stein sehr weit rausragen...
Wir hatten da schonmal ne Dachrinne drin. Wasserlauf war nicht so schön, die Dachrinne wirkte aber erstaunlicheweise nicht wie eine Dachrinne, sondern schmiegte sich an, weil sie aus Stein war.
Hm...
Bambusstängel: Darauf bin ich noch nicht gekommen, ich such gleich mal 


Gutes Nächtle an alle rauchenden Köpfe. 

Sandra


----------



## Plätscher (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*



> Kann ich dann vielleicht sogar zwei kleine Fischlis reintun?



NEIN, ist viel zu klein, abgesehen von der Überwinterung werden sie in ihren eingenen Ausscheidungen eingehen. Tus bloß nicht 

nach deinen Infos würde ich versuchen so wie es Annett schon sagte, von dem Rasen etwas abzuknapsen um das Becken zu vergrößern, das obere Becken vergessen und die Mauer neu aufbauen (Kreuzfugen sind Sch....e) und den Wasserauslauf tiefer setzen. Dann kann man mit einigen eingebauten natursteinen einen kleinen aber feinen Wasserfall bauen.

Bei mir z.B. läuft das Wasser erst über 3 Steine ehe es in den Teich fällt, Fallhöhe ca. 10cm. Zuerst lief es aus ca 30cm Höhe in den Teich, aber das war viel zu laut, jetzt plätschert es richtig entspannend (jetzt wisst ihr auch wo mein Nick herkommt).

Lasst euch auf jedenfall Zeit mit der Planung, es geht immerhin um das Umfeld eurer Relaxaussichtssonnenplattform, das muß Perfekt werden .


----------



## andreas w. (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

 hallo sandra, schön dass man sich mal bei anderen leuten austoben kann.

deine pm ist angekommen, funtioniert.

habe mir jetzt mal die letzten paar beiträge durchgelesen und notizen gemacht. quasi auszüge aus beiträgen gesammelt und was mir noch dazu eingefallen ist. vielleicht kannste dir ja schon daraus was zusammenbasteln.

steinhaufen sollte mit steingartenpflanzen bewachsen sein, brett oder bambusrohr würde ich in einen der wasserfälle inegrieren, bachlauf oder wasserfall kann auch links vor der holzwand verlaufen, wasserfallhöhe auf jeden fall wegen wasserverlust reduzieren, evtl weiteres wasserbecken rechts neben der palme bauen, oder die natursteinwand vor dem vorhandenen etwas im bogen nach vorne neu aufbauen (bringt platz für´n teich oben), rasenfläche wie du sagst würde ich auf jeden fall auch erhalten, einen grahitfindling als natürlichen wasserfall in die kaskaden integrieren, das obere becken (wenn man´s nicht sieht) so weit wie möglich verkleinern und die betonpflanzkübel als untergrund für einen bachlauf benutzen, einen bachlauf im zick-zack auf kleinem raum nach dem holztreppenprinzip - wo an einer stufe immer das feld wo man auftritt nach vorne verlängert ist.

sieht recht chaotisch aus ist aber mal so eine aufzählung von punkten aus denen sich vielleicht was für dich finden lässt, was sich in das vorhandene integriert.

ich les nachher weiter, jetzt erstmal krankengymnastik (wer den schaden hat...)


----------



## Toffi (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Wow,

ich versteh zwar nur die Hälfte, aber ich denke, du bist auf dem richtigen Dampfer.
Das klingt jetzt schon super.  

Ich wünsche dir eine effektive KG
und warte gespannt auf die Dinge, die noch geschehen werden.


----------



## lotharw (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Hallo Toffi,

..zu der Mauer mit dem Brett zwischendrinnen.

Die Mauer wird nicht lange Halten,sie wird einen Bauch bekommen und dann in sich zusammenrutschen.Der Mauer fehlt der"Verbund".Hat die Mauer hinter den Steinen eine Drainageschicht ? Sonst drückt der Frost die Mauer um.
Hat die Mauer ein Fundament oder ist sie auf die Erde gebaut ?

Ab und zu findet man in der Länge durchgebrochene Viehfuttertröge,die könnte man anstelle des Brettes in die Mauer einbauen,oder man schlägt einen Stein selbst so zurecht.

Bei uns gibt es Trockenmauern,über 3 Meter hoch und über 40 Jahre alt,so alt werden deine Mäucherchen nicht,hole dir jemand der das kann,bevor jemand die Mauern auf die Knochen fallen.


Mfg
lothar


----------



## Toffi (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Hi Lothar,

na, du bist mir ja lustig.
Stellst Fragen zum Bau, wartest die Antworten nicht ab und urteilst dennoch schon 

Dann brauch ich ja auch nicht mehr zu antworten. 

LG
Sandra


----------



## andreas w. (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

 hi sandra, haste gestern noch meinen emil bekommen? war ein längerer text, aber ich glaube, daraus kann man ersehen, was ich inetwa aus deiner situation gemacht hätte.

hoffe, du bist damit klargekommen, ansonsten bin ich für fragen und verbesserungen auch weiterhin da. 

hoffe geholfen zu haben, gruss.


----------



## Toffi (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben,

bevor mich gleich die Arbeit überrollt, wollte ich euch gern updaten.
Noch sind unsere GaLas im Urlaub, also ist noch Stillstand. Was aber eigentlich ganz gut ist, denn so kann ich eure Worte, v.a. die von Andreas, verarbeiten und in meine Ideen umwandeln oder so...
Und das tu ich gerade.

Ich werde berichten, wenn sich was tut.
Und Elses Bottich muss ich auch weiterverfolgen, das macht mich ja ganz wuschig, wenn da nix Neues kommt  

LG
Sandra


----------



## Toffi (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Hallo ihr Lieben,


kurzes Update für euch:
Offenbar habe ich es mir gerade mit unserem GaLa verscherzt - oder besser: Er mit uns?

Wahrscheinlich beides. Ich persönlich komme mit dem Umgangston nicht klar.
Ich fühle mich beschimpft und beleidigt, bloß, weil ich meine Wünsche geäußert habe und darauf aufmerskam gemacht habe, was noch fehlt.
Erstaunlich manchmal, was man sich als Kunde gefallen lassen muss.

Ich befürchte, mein Rapunzelturm muss nun ruhen - weil es halt keiner machen kann oder will.
Würde euch gern was Positiveres schreiben, ein neues Bild einstellen mit Pflänzkes und schicker Anlage...

Es grüßt euch
eine traurige
Sandra,
die euch wünscht, das euch so was Unverschämtes nie passiert


----------



## andreas w. (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

halo sandra, habe dir heute morgen auf deine pm geantwortet. ich denke, nach allem was du geschrieben hast, ist das so ok.

schau zu, dass du das finanzielle und das rechtliche klärst, einen kompetenten handwerker findest du - vielleicht sogar noch in diesem jahr. kann doch nicht soooo schwer sein.

ich drück dir die daumen, wenn nur die wege nicht immer so weit wären. ich würd´s ja machen, aber........

bis dahin, du schaffst das.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Hallo Sandra!



			
				Toffi schrieb:
			
		

> Und Elses Bottich muss ich auch weiterverfolgen, das macht mich ja ganz wuschig, wenn da nix Neues kommt




 Ich könnte Dir ja verraten, wie es weiter geht. Mach ich aber nicht!   

.


----------



## ron (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Hallo Sandra,

ich mische mich hier auch mal ein. Deinen Frust mit Handwerkern kann ich gut verstehen. Wir haben da auch so unsere Erfahrungen gemacht... 

Du hast schon sehr viele Anregungen bekommen im Bezug auf Wasserfall etc. Ich möchte mich hier nur mal zu der trockene Seite äussern.

Pflanzen in einer Trockenmauer sollten eigentlich während des Bauens eingesetzt werden. Sie werden in Hohlräumen in der Mauer gepflanzt und einen schmalen Spalt zum Licht wird offengelassen. Auf dieser Weise bekommt die Pflanze eine gute Verankerung und wächst zum Licht. Ausserdem trocknet sie nicht so aus.

Ich kann dir das Naturgarten-Baubuch von Hilgenstock und Witt sehr empfehlen. Macht sehr viel Spass darin zu lesen.

Wegen dem Bau.

Hier in Norwegen haben wir so was, was "Dugnad" heisst. Du sorgst für ein fantastisches Essen und lädst Leute ein, die für dich die Arbeid machen. Das Ganze macht unheimlich viel Spass, lernst neue Leute kennen, die gleichzeitig etwas lernen dabei. Annonzieren tust du das hier im Forum. Wenn 10 Leute gleichzeitig dran arbeiten ist die Sache bestimmt an einem Tag geritzt.

 

LG

Ron


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Ron, 

Du stellst Dir das aber einfach vor ! Wo soll man denn hier im Forum 10 Norweger finden, die die Arbeit machen ??? :crazy 

Ich hab tagtäglich mit Kunden und Handwerkern zu tun und stell immer wieder fest, das beste ist wenn man sich vorher zusammen setzt und eine möglichst detailierte Planung macht (die dann auch mal Geld kosten darf). 
Wenn Angebot und Auftrag möglichst genau beschrieben sind gibt es später auf beiden Seiten keinen Unmut. 

Wenn allerdings das Klima zwischen Auftraggeber und Auftragnehmer schon derart angespannt ist, hilft nur noch ein Gespräch, ob und wie man entweder zusammen das Gewerk zu Ende bekommen kann oder ob und wie man den gemeinsamen Auftrag für beide Seiten zufriedenstellend beendet. 
Manchmal ist ein offenes Gespräch in möglichst ruhiger Atmosphäre besser als jeder Rechtsstreit. Aber auch mal den Handwerker zu Wort kommen lassen, warum er wie gehandelt hat. 

Das Ergebnis einer Einigung sollte dann kurz protokolliert und von beiden unterschrieben werden. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Toffi (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Mensch Volker, das ist aber hart... du weiß Bescheid und rückst net raus.:smoki 

Aber ich denke, ich werde es überleben und mich in Geduld üben 

Gartentyp:
Derzeit ignoriert er das Telefon.
Seit über einer Woche, um genau zu sein.
Mails beantwortet er emotional und taktlos, mir ist es ein Rätsel, wie sich andere Kunden so etwas gefallen lassen, aber gut.

Mir ist es auch lieber, das Ganze weiterhin verbal zu klären.
Man weiß bei ihm nie: An einem Tag will er mit uns zur Einweihung grillen und plant Geschenke, am Tag drauf zieht er seine Leute ab...
Es ist nicht so einfach, gehört hier aber auch nicht wirklich hin.

Der norwegische Vorschlag ist sicher eine tolle Idee. Ich stell es mir gesellig und lehrreich sowie effizient vor.
Allerdings sehe ich es ebenso: Die Leuts wird es nicht geben 

Na ja, stempeln wir es als Erfahrung ab, gell?


----------



## ron (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Hallo Sandra, (und Wolf)



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Du stellst Dir das aber einfach vor ! Wo soll man denn hier im Forum 10 Norweger finden, die die Arbeit machen ??? :crazy



Stimmt, bin wohl der einzige Norweger hier im Forum und arbeiten für zehn kann ich auch nicht. Allerdings das mit dem aufessen könnte ich vielleicht...  Habe nur hin und wieder hier im Forum festgestellt, dass es ein Teil persöhnliche Kontakte gibt. Daher.



> das beste ist wenn man sich vorher zusammen setzt und eine möglichst detailierte Planung macht (die dann auch mal Geld kosten darf).



Aber eine Planung geht doch wohl nicht so weit, dass man vorher verabredet dass eine Mauer in Verband gebaut werden soll.... Die meiste Handwerker sind natürlich an gute Arbeid interessiert, aber es gibt auch so einige schwarze Schafe, für die nur das schnelle Geld wichtig ist. Bei unserem Hausbau haben wir das ganze Spektrum miterlebt. Von Zimmerleute, die ich alleine lassen konnte und die einen fantastischen Jobb machten und welche, die bewusst die Sache beschissen haben. Und bei denen hilft auch einen Dialog nicht mehr.

LG

Ron


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Klar kann ne Planung bzw. Baubeschreibung soweit gehen. Ggf. Skizze dabei und gut ist es. Oft hilft auch das Wort "fachgerecht" in der Baubeschreibung.
Aber noch besser ist wenn man beschreibt was fachgerecht ist. 

Wolf


----------



## andreas w. (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

hi wolf, fachgerecht klingt zwar gut, sagt aber eigentlich nix aus. es müsste : >nach dem stand der technik< heissen. von einem facharbeiter darf ich doch wohl erwarten, dass er fachgerecht arbeitet, aber stand der technik sagt etwas über die qualität und die werkstoffe aus. 

das nur mal so am rande.

andere frage: hat jemand eine zündende idee, wie effektiv mit einem handwerker umgegangen werden kann, der pauschale zusagen gemacht hat, und über vorkasse schon einen hauptteil des geldes eingestrichen, aber seine arbeit noch nicht beendet hat? vor allem sind seine zusagen und absprachen leider nicht auf papier gebracht worden - dumm gelaufen, iss aber so.

rausschmeissen kann nicht funtionieren, da die arbeiten nicht wirklich fertig sind, aber der mann auch nicht in wallung und zum abschluss kommt.

wäre um tips dankbar, man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

*lach* "Stand der Technik" ... hehe ....  mit diesem Argument wurde mir von einem russischen Autohersteller Schadensersatz verweigert nachdem in kürzester Zeit zum siebten mal das Zündschloss auf Garantie ausgewechselt wurde. Ein großer deutscher Automobilclub meinte dazu, das der Hersteller damit durchaus im Recht wäre, wenn bei diesem Modell die Technik eben noch nicht weiter sei.

zur anderen Frage: Es ist immer schlecht etwas zu fordern, was man nicht beweisen kann. Hier hilft nur: ab sofort alle Gespräche protokollieren und sich ne Aktennotiz machen. 
Zu klären ist, was hat der Handwerker noch nicht beendet hat und was für Restarbeiten noch offen sind. Sind diese Arbeiten wirklich geschuldet !? 
Die Frage ist um welche Summe handelt es sich, die da noch ausgegeben werden muss um die Arbeiten zu beenden. Um ein paar Handgriffe würde ich nicht streiten, das lohnt nicht, bei größeren Summen muss man nochmal das Gespräch suchen und beim nächsten mal schlauer handeln. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## andreas w. (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

hi wolf, habe mit der lieben sandra email- kontakt. da ist noch einiges im argen, der gartenbasteler ist anscheinend ein ganz durchgeknallter und ein pienzchen obendrein .

kann anscheinend nur holz verarbeiten, ohne jedoch ahnung von pflanzen zu haben !!! und von der wand mal ganz zu schweigen.

ist zum thema angebot/abrechnung, geldeinnahme auch einiges krumm gelaufen, also alles in allem eine firma, die ich meinem grössten feind nicht empfehlen würde .

ich habe der lieben sandra und ihrem markus dringend geraten, einen anwalt einzuschalten, was heute anscheinend auch in wallung kommt. ich drück ihnen die daumen, hoffentlich gehts gut aus und sie findet auch wieder einen unternehmer oder privatmann, der ihnen ihren garten so konstruiert, dass er aussieht,wie sie es wollen UND funktioniert.

@ron: die sache mit eurem "dugnad" finde ich eigentlich eine feine sache. man hat hilfe bei der arbeit, lernt - wie du sagst - leute kennen und hat noch jemanden beim essen am tisch. alleine essen macht dick D   )

wie gesagt, ich wünsche den beiden einen guten ausgang der geschichte und dass sie nicht den glauben an handwerker verlieren.


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Moin,  

wenn die Sache so vor den Karren gefahren ist , dann sollte man ggf. wirklich einen Anwalt einschalten. Warum hat denn ausgerechnet diese Firma den Zuschlag für die Arbeiten bekommen und nicht ein anderer ? 

In der Mehrzahl findet man heute Handwerker, die Top Arbeit abliefern ist meine Erfahrung. 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## andreas w. (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

anscheinend durch mundpropaganda, und gut reden und sich verkaufen konnte dertyp auch gut.

ist anscheinend anfangs anständig gelaufen, sie haben das ganze gefilmt und, wie gesagt, gaten- und holzarbeit können sie - allem anschein nach.

ich finde sowas immer superschade, weil durch solche deppen (entschuldige) kommen ganze gewerke, bzw handwerker allgemein in verruf. das braucht doch kein mensch.


----------



## Toffi (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Moin,

ich mal wieder.
Anwalt ist nun am Start, obs Sinn hat? Zumindest für meine liebe Seele.

Warum er den Zuschlag hatte?
Weil man Menschen nur vor den Kopf sehen kann.
Weil es eine große Firma ist, mit ausreichend MItarbeitern und 20jährger Existenz.
Weil die Referenzen unserem Geschmack entsprachen.
Ich denke, das sind Gründe genug.

LG


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Jo das sind in der Tat Gründe genug... aber warum versagen diese dann bei euch so kläglich, woanders haben Sie doch ganze Arbeit geleistet  ? 

 Wolf


----------



## Toffi (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Moin,

hab zu spät diese Nachricht gelesen, sorry, hab entweder ne Mailbenachrichtigung übersehen oder keine erhalten.

Ja, warum... das kann ich nicht beantworten.
Ich kann nur spekulieren, aber nicht klar sagen, ob dem so ist:

Wir gingen dem Menschen auf den Nerv. Ich denke, das ist unumstößlich Fakt.
Warum wir und nicht auch die anderen Kunden? Ich denke schon, wir sind nicht die einzigen "Nervkunden". Seine Zielgruppe sollte nicht die der jungen "Erstanleger" sein. 
Mir scheint, dass er bessere Arbeitz.B.  bei Firmenaufträgen leisten kann.
Er hat Probleme, wenn Menschen mitreden wollen.
Wenn Kunden meinen es sei ihr Geld, was er bekommt und sie möchten, dass alles zu ihrer Zufriedenheit ist.
Oft kamen Aussagen wie: Am liebsten hab ich, wenn die Kunden in den Urlaub fahren, wiederkommen und alles ist fertig.
So tickt der.
Wenn wir aber was hatten, was uns nicht gefiel, war Land unter. Beispiel Rapunzelturm: Vorher hieß es: Wir ändern, wenn Ihnen irgendwas nicht gefällt.
Dazu schrieb er dann irgendwann mal in der Mail: "An der Mauer wird nix mehr geändert".

Ein weiterer Punkt: Wir sind nicht ganz doof, will sagen: Wir fragen nach. Beispiel bei der Rapunzelmauer: Wieso sind die Steine alle nach vorne gedreht, wir finden das hässlich.
Sein grund: Es ginge nicht anders, weil die Steine auf den dahinterliegenden Pflanzringen auflägen.
Wir sind dann, weil wir das Argument nicht verstanden zur Mauer und sind der Meinung, dass das nicht der Wahrheit entsprach.
Fazit: Wir glauben nicht einfach alles. Viel, aber nicht alles wie womöglich manch andere Kunden.

Menschlich ist er eine Katastrophe, d.h., wenn man mit ihm etwas nachbesprechen will und muss, eskaliert es meistens.
Na ja, das gehört hier nicht hin.

Firmen legen womöglich auch nicht so einen großen Wert auf Termineinhaltung. Hauptsache das Gelände ist gepimpt.
Wir haben indes von ihm Termine genannt bekommen, nach denen wir uns ausgerichtet haben.
Ein paar Tage Verzug stört uns nicht. Ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, dass aus veranschlagten 3 Wochen (bis Fertigstellung) dann 6 wurden (noch nicht fertig, aber begehbar)
Ich könnte auch zur NOt noch damit leben wenn ein "Sorry, wir haben da nen großen Auftrag, könnten wir eventuell nochmal verschieben?" käme.
Statt dessen werden selbst gesetzte (!) Termine nicht eingehalten und unkommentiert ignoriert. Anrufe unsererseits, die der Nachfrage dienen sollten,w ann nun was wie weitergeht, werden ignoriert.
Wir nevern halt schlichtweg.

Aber, mal im Ernst: Start der Baustelle war Mitte Juni.
Wir haben noch immer keinen Zaun zum Nachbarn, wir haben noch kein Licht, kein Wasser vorm Haus, nicht alle Pflanzen blabla.
Und bei Nachfrage muss man Beleidigungen über sich ergehen lassen.

Fazit, kurz zusammengefasst: Alles, was mit dem Umgang von Menschen zu tun hat, ist nicht seins.

So sehe ich das, obs zutrifft, weiß ich nicht.
Wir sind sicher nicht die leichtesten Kunden, weil es eben unser erstes Mal ist und alles so furchtbar spannend ist.
Aber wir sind tolerant, freundlich, flexibel.
WENN man mit uns redet und uns Grund zum vertrauen gibt.

Frage beantwortet? 

LG
Sandra


----------



## Toffi (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Ach, noch was:

Ich denke auch: Er hat von manchen Dingen nicht so viel Ahnung, wie er es gerne hätte.
Anstatt uns zu sagen: Sorry, mit der Wasserstelle, ich würde Sie bitten, für nen Bachlauf wen anders zu fragen, will er mir den Bachlauf ausreden und setzt nen Turm da hin.
Oder: Wir wollten Bambus, Palmen und Gräser.
Ich musste nun lernen, dass er fast keine winterharten Pflänzkes da hin gesetzt hat.

Ich finde, man sollte seine Grenzen bekannt geben.

S


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Hallo Sandra, ... 
alles klar, die Sorte Handwerker kommt mit der Sorte Kunden echt nicht klar. 
Da Ihr aber die Musik bezahlt ist das eher das Problem des Herrn Kapellmeisters, wenn ihm die Musik die Ihr wünscht nicht gefällt. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## andreas w. (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

tja wolf, und genau da geht die gaudi nämlich los.

wie bringen die betrogenen kunden dem gartenbau-mimöschen bei, dass alles nicht ordnungsgerecht ist und sie gerne nachbesserung, bzw einen wandel hätten oder geld zurück?

ich seh da irgendwie nicht ganz so viel licht am horizont. ausser wie gesagt mit anwaltshilfe, die aber in jedem fall auf kosten der kunden geht.

scheissspiel!!!!!


----------



## Toffi (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Ihr Lieben,

ganz ehrlich, seitdem wir den Anwalt eingeschaltet haben, bin ich wesentlich entspannter.

Ich stresse mich nicht mehr selber, darum erpicht, dem Mimöschen sanft meine Botschaft zu vermitteln, ich ärgere mich nicht mehr und ich werde auch nicht mehr verletzt.
Whatever will be will be....

Das ist nun das, was wir dem Kapellmeister noch mitgeben ;-)

Eine schöne Nacht wünscht
Sandra


----------



## Dodi (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Hallo Sandra,

was ist denn nun aus dem Projekt geworden?

Hat der GaLaBauer nachbessern müssen oder ist seinerseits nichts mehr passiert?

Wie sieht Euer Garten jetzt aus?


----------



## Toffi (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Nabend.

Lieb, dass du fragst.
Derzeit ruht die ganze Sache, da der GaLa meinte, nicht mehr erscheinen zu müssen, vereinbarte Dinge nicht umzusetzen und uns auf nem halbfertigen Garten sitzen zu lassen.
Leiderleider muss sich so nun ein Anwalt da durchwuseln.
Ich habe mir nichts sehnlicher gewünscht, als meinen Traumgarten mitsamt Bächlein und schönen Pflanzen zu erhalten.
Leider habe ich nun genau das bekommen, was sich wohl keiner wünscht: nen Griff ins Klo.
Unsere Rechtschutz (Gott sei Dank vorhanden) gab kürzlich unserem Anwalt das Go, dass ein Gutachter ran kann.

Unser Garten sieht derzeit explodiert aus.
Viele, fast alle, Pflanzen sind entweder falsch gewählt (Zimmerpflanzen!), falsch gepflanzt (Bambusse in Eimer, das Wasser läuft nicht ab, sie verfaulen) oder schon bereits tot.
Die nicht winterharten erhaltenswerten Pflanzen haben wir bereits ausgebuddelt und ins Haus geholt.
*seufz*
Soviel zum Anspruch "pflegeleicht".
Schade, gell?

LG
Sandra


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Na, dann halt uns mal auf dem laufenden, wie es weiter geht  

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Toffi (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Sehr gerne.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es euch interessiert


----------



## katja (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

hallooo???

dein thema füllt nun schon 6 seiten und da denkst du, uns interessiert es nicht??  


also mich interessiert es auch sehr, halte uns auf dem laufenden, wie es weitergeht! 

ich drück dir alle daumen, dass alles gut wird für euch!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Ich muss zugeben das ich erst heute das Thema gelesen habe. Unglaubliche Geschichte das alles.

Also... Bitte halt uns auf dem laufenden


----------



## Toffi (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Ihr seid mir ja welche 

Unser Anwalt kann derzeit noch nicht abschätzen, wann es wie weitergeht. Soviel sei schonmal gesagt:
Es ist wohl so, dass er nen Wisch ans Gericht geschickt hat, die bestimmen da den Gutachter. Aber wann das bearbeitet wird... ... weiß kein Mensch.
Natürlich darf ich jetzt auch nix weiter erledigen, denn erst muss ja der Gutachter kommen. Also haben wir weiterhin keinen Zaun zum Nachbarn, was für beide Parteien ziemlich suboptimal ist.
Ich wünsche mir einfach nur ne Perspektive.
Sagen zu können: In Monat XY ist der Garten gepimpt und ich kann den Schrecken vergessen. Wissen zu können, wann sich wer sich um den Zaun kümmert, um die Wasserstelle und auch um die Pflanzauswahl (da ham wa womöglich wen gefunden ). Und auch kalkulieren zu können, wie viel Kohle ich in den Sand gesetzt habe.:evil 

*seufz*
Aber diese Perspektive muss wohl noch warten.
Nochmal aber: Wir haben uns statt dessen einfach nen Urlaub gebucht. Einen Urlaub, von dem ich schon lange geträumt habe, von dem ich nie dachte, dass ich ihn jemals machen werde. Am 6.12. geht es los - die Vorfreude ist grandios und lässt einiges vergessen 

LG aus Hattingen,
Sandra


----------



## Dodi (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Guten Morgen Sandra!

Das klingt alles nicht so gut. Ich hoffe für Dich, dass der Garten spätestens Ende des nächsten Frühjahrs in Ordnung ist. :beeten - Jetzt im Winter ist es ja nicht ganz so schlimm, wenn der Garten nicht so tiptop ist.

Das mit der Pflanzenauswahl sowie das Pflanzen unter falschen Bedingungen finde ich mehr als ärgerlich! So etwas sollte einem "Fachmann" eigentlich nicht passieren.

Berichte bitte hier weiter! Es könnte u. U. einem anderen helfen, der sich mal in ähnlicher Lage befindet.

Ich drück' Dir jedenfalls die Daumen und wünsche schon mal einen schönen Urlaub! - Wo geht's denn hin?


----------



## katja (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Wo geht's denn hin?




 das wollt ich auch grad fragen!!


also?


----------



## Pammler (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

Hallo Sandra,

hab mich jetzt auch mal durchgelesen.

wenn dann mal das Verfahren fast abgeschlossen ist und ehe es losgeht, mach doch rechtzeitig einen Thread mit vielen Bildern auf oder stell hier welche rein! An Bildern kann man sich gut orientieren! aua Ich schau mir die am liebsten an um Ideen zu klauen!  )Hier kriegst du jede menge Ideen und Hilfe! Dann kannst du dir was raussuchen und verbessern. Schau mal meins an, da ist aus einem Miniteich ein echter Teich geworden und wird auch noch besser, wenns nächstes Jahr los geht.  Hier ist Einer besser als der Andere. 

An dieserStelle mal Danke ans Forum!
     


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18957
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19431

Schönen Urlaub! Wir müssen noch bis Februar warten


----------



## andreas w. (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Guten Tag, die Herrschaften :-D*

hi sandra. ich wünsch dir, dass die affäre in eurem garten im frühjahr kommenden jahres brauchbare gestalten annimmt.
freut mich auf jeden fall, dass ihr damals den anwalt dazugezogen habt und wünsche euch viel glück, bei eurem projekt.
schönen und erholsamen urlaub ausserdem noch - für euch alle zwei. ciao


----------

